# how do you determine how hard to pull into the back wall?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Look up creep tuning. It's a method of micro adjusting cam timing so it doesn't matter if you pull the same every time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ6BD__Ao2I

Allen


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I will have to do that when I go to the range next time. Thank you very much!


----------

